# How to Get Ready for Owning a Horse



## Orainn (5 September 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm starting to think about getting my own horse and I've found these forums so helpful so far, so now I'm ready to ask for some specific advice!

So - my background. I think my story is a pretty common one to be honest! I rode constantly from ages 6-16; every weekend and every day during school hols was spent at the stables, and I had a horse on loan over one winter. I stopped riding when I left home for uni, and have only just got back to it over the least year (I'm now 28).

So I've now had a year of lessons at a school I really like. I was surprised how much came back to me, and would describe myself as a confident rider. I've always loved jumping and xc, but since coming back to it I've realised how interesting dressage is, too. There is always so much more to learn! 

I think I'm now at the point where I'm not progressing so much on the RS horses any more. It's hard to explain, but I find it hard to assess whether I'm actually any good, or whether it's just the horse taking care of me (of course they all know the job so well).

I've been keeping an eye out for a suitable share, but there doesn't seem to be much around here (and I'm not sure it would be right for me anyway).

So I'm thinking about getting my own horse in the spring. What I want to do now is start to work out what kind of horse would be right for me. Really I'd just love some feedback on what might suit somebody in my position. I.e. A first time horse owner with a decent amount of experience (on RS horses only) but still with plenty to learn (especially in terms of horse care and responsibility). I'd have the support of a horsey family member, and would keep taking lessons.

Some things I'm planning to do before making any decisions:
 - have some schoolmaster lessons to hopefully get a more honest reflection of my riding ability.
 - talk through plans and options with my instructor (have already had a brief conversation).
 - speak to lots of livery yards in the area to find one with the right level of support/community (I think part livery would work for me).
 - keep reading and learning as much as possible!

Is there anything I should add to the list? Or any thoughts on the sort of thing I should be considering? Would really love any input from somebody who's seen a similar situation! Thanks


----------



## 9tails (5 September 2015)

Hi you sound like where I was when I decided to buy but I was 10 years older. The thought of having my own became an obsession so I first found a yard I liked and put a deposit on a stable to hold it. Then I trawled the ads on horsemart, horse deals, h&h etc and found what I was looking for. Tried her, loved her, bought her. I was very lucky.

My advice would be to not go for a young one, mine was 8 so established and not a baby. Make sure your budget is good enough for an established horse, try to not get one that needs a lot of schooling as you likely won't be experienced enough. Make sure your prospective horse hacks out alone. Don't get a bucker or rearer! Try to avoid any horse that is prone to laminitis.


----------



## Orainn (5 September 2015)

Great advice, thank you.

It's an interesting balance to try and find. I definitely don't have the experience to bring on a young or green horse, but at the same time I want a horse that will challenge me to improve (rather than get the job done regardless of what I do!) I think the thing to do now is to get as much exposure as I can to riding lots of different horses, and see what feels right.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 September 2015)

Most privately owned horses are at least one step up from a normal riding school horse. The danger of overhorsing yourself is far, far greater than buying a horse that is completely unchallenging IYSWIM. I have come across so many people that bought the wrong horse first time round and only a couple that were able to up their game through intensive training to be able to cope with the horse on their own. It's so easy to fall for something flashy that is fine when ridden by experienced riders too and is in a long term home, but move the same horse to a new yard and give it some inconsistent handling and issues can arise quite quickly. 

So having time to prepare yourself is such a good idea.  You need to work on your handling on the ground (imagine turning out a horse that is pinging with excitement as it can't wait to get out in the field), not just riding. You need to know what to do if your horse gets a cut, to recognise colic and when to call the vet etc... Can you recognise a good shoeing or trimming job with well balanced hooves? Could you remove a horseshoe in an emergency if you got a shod horse? Even simple things like what rug to put on and what hard feed (if required) should be fed can be a minefield. 

Will you be able to keep your new horse at a yard that can support you in your early days of ownership?


----------



## be positive (5 September 2015)

Not many horses will do what you ask unless you ask properly, don't be afraid of something called a schoolmaster for this reason as most genuine schoolmasters are not push button and will still test you, you first need to learn where the buttons are which may be a challenge in itself, even when you get going there will still be plenty for you to learn and more to teach even a well educated horse, no horse knows it all.
Get as much experience as you can, start to browse the ads, learn to read between the lines and question what is not said it is often the missing parts that are crucial, an ad saying perfect to hack in company may mean it will not go alone, loves jumping may mean it will not do anything else, you think there are so many that will suit until you actually read the ads, dismiss the ones that are too far away, too expensive, too young, too old, too big, too small, don't tick most of the boxes etc etc. 
Then decide on a list of must haves/ must not and start to see what type would suit your requirements, your instructor should be able to give a few pointers as well as accompany you to viewings when the time comes or if they cannot take someone you trust to give advice, possibly your new YO who will have an interest as the new horse will need to fit into their yard and they will be involved with its care if you are on part livery.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 September 2015)

Go to a few elite RS to ride their schoolmasters, what you want to achieve is a level where you can assess a  horse, for this you need to ride lots of horses.
If you get the opprtunity to do some comps. no matter how lowly, this will help to give you a "just do it" attitude.
You might find someone to share with over the winter, this gets you in to the horsecare mode, and riding horses which are often happy hackers.


----------



## chahala (5 September 2015)

Wow. I am impressed at how sensible and level headed you are.

When I bought my first horse - I was I think 30+ I had been sharing at a nice assisted DIY yard of mostly happy hackers. After the share retired I carried on riding other peoples horses for a bit until I bought my own. I found the support of a good yard invaluable.

One thing I did find was although I was a confident rider there was a lot of horse management type stuff I was pretty ignorant about. There is now I believe a BHS horse owners course you can do - try your local branch or equestrian training centre. Good Luck.


----------



## Barnacle (5 September 2015)

Definitely do a share first OP. I organise a lot of shares and many of the people who apply consider themselves confident riders who have come to the point where they feel they need a bit more to continue progressing outside a riding school context. None of them correctly judge their ability. Many of them even have a lot of previous experience 'on paper'. You really don't know what you're getting into if you've only ridden school horses recently and I'm not sure sessions on schoolmasters will be a particularly good indicator either. Put yourself out there and try some shares. Not only will that give you a far more realistic idea of your current riding ability but you'll learn a lot more about what it takes to actually care for a horse and discover what sort of horse best suits you.


----------



## Orainn (5 September 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone, very good points.

I'm well aware of how little I know when it comes to being completely responsible for a horse. I have a little experience through my previous loan, though of course that was a long time ago. I have a family member who runs a yard so will try to spend a few weeks there over the winter to get some more experience (unfortunately too far away for me to keep a horse there).

I'll also keep looking for shares, I would be willing to go that route if the right one comes up. As for finding the right yard, I plan to do a lot of research and visits! My current RS is also a livery yard, but I'm not sure it would be right. I really like it as a school but can't imagine finding the supportive atmosphere if I kept my own there.

Bonkers, you made a point about learning how to assess a horse - that is definitely something I'd be concerned to learn more about before making any decisions. I can easily imagine riding a lovely horse on its home turf and missing something obvious that became a real problem when I moved it. If it makes a difference (and it probably doesn't), I have "modest" tastes and ambitions. I'm used to native breeds and just looking for a fun partnership rather than a flashy competetive prospect! Of course I would take someone more experienced with me before buying, although that's all a while away yet.

Barnacle, you mentioned you organise shares....is that through a yard? Online? Just curious how that would work. I've mostly been keeping an eye on Facebook groups, gumtree etc.

Really appreciate all the input, I'm sure this is an old question!


----------



## SO1 (5 September 2015)

I would see if you can join a local riding club which could help you meet people with horses who might be suitable for share or purchase. 

RC may also have lessons that you can watch and also events you can help volunteer with, it is often easier to get a share if you can meet some local horse owners. They also will probably have local knowledge on suitable yards as well.

A good part livery yard will make a lot of difference in terms of easing yourself back into horse ownership.


----------



## Barnacle (6 September 2015)

Barnacle, you mentioned you organise shares....is that through a yard? Online? Just curious how that would work. I've mostly been keeping an eye on Facebook groups, gumtree etc.
		
Click to expand...

I've been advertising on behalf of someone else who has several horses on a private yard - just to help out - and helping meet and assess people, show them how to tack up if needed, safety etc, take them out for a hack to show them the area and so on. I just enjoy spending time with the horses and it's a very casual thing - it's not for money or anything like that.

You can find ads on preloved, local facebook groups and all the usual horse sales sites. Funnily enough, it's actually kind of a "challenge" to advertise on gumtree sometimes so not there as much  If you're near London/Hertforshire, I could put you in touch but it's hard to say if the specific arrangement would work for you without discussing it more.


----------



## Orainn (6 September 2015)

Thanks, that's kind but I'm in Scotland. So looking for something in the Fife/Edinburgh area. I've actually just seen a promising ad so might get in touch about that. Exciting!

The suggestion of joining a local RC is a good one - I hadn't thought of doing that without owning a horse but maybe it's not unusual.


----------



## SO1 (6 September 2015)

Most riding clubs have a cheaper subscription for non riding members who do not have a horse but want to help out at events or attend demonstrations/lecture/social events etc.



Orainn said:



			Thanks, that's kind but I'm in Scotland. So looking for something in the Fife/Edinburgh area. I've actually just seen a promising ad so might get in touch about that. Exciting!

The suggestion of joining a local RC is a good one - I hadn't thought of doing that without owning a horse but maybe it's not unusual.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (8 September 2015)

get used to eating beans on toast


----------



## Piaffe123 (8 September 2015)

Probably give up the social life now in preperation and agree with GW, get used to menial meals haha. 

No sensible suggestions as the other posters seem to have covered it - good luck with your search!


----------



## Orainn (8 September 2015)

Gentle_Warrior said:



			get used to eating beans on toast
		
Click to expand...




Piaffe123 said:



			Probably give up the social life now in preperation and agree with GW, get used to menial meals haha.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe thanks for the pep talks!


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (8 September 2015)

Not trying to put you off or anything. But also speak to people about a realistic view of the work involved. I love my boy and would not be without him but he has become a way of life. He is to old and issues to pass on thank god. Other halves will struggle to understand sometimes. Depending on your budget will depend how many other tasks you will have.

Until I rented a field I had never visited 2x a day, built post and tail fencing, managed ragwort, known anything about electric fencing, realised stuff you can buy from high street is a lot cheaper than a tack shop just cause it does not have pink or a picture of a horse on it.  Manged field rotation. Known how to mix concrete. Lugged 40 bales of hay off a trailer. Worming for me was a mine field not sure why! Teeth and jabs. Farrier. First aid. Not having time to ride cause other stuff needs doing. 

I have recently moved to a diy yard run very well and professional with assisted options after 10 years for a rest and am loving it. I was alone thought I was happy and am loving the chat, unspoken support and the land being managed by someone else! !

Luckily I brought a cob x, sturdy and low maintenance, until he hit 20.

Here is good. Lots of opinions. To either  ignore or listen to!! Lol.

It is a journey. You need to embrace it. With thermals on in winter!!!! 
X


----------



## Orainn (8 September 2015)

Great summary 

I think I am fairly realistic about that, at least as much as I can be without having that responsibility before. it's the first thing most people warn me about and I don't take it lightly! For that reason, I've switched away from the idea of doing DIY whenever I do own my first horse. I think it would put on too much pressure before I was ready for it. That is a huge mind change for me as I always look for the more independent option of everything! So I'd do part or full livery in a good yard, at least to start with.

I'm also lucky to have an incredibly supportive partner....to be honest he's the one who's encouraged me to go beyond just having lessons. I think I'd always told myself I couldn't do it but he's just about managed to get that idea out of my head after all this time!


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (8 September 2015)

You will be fine. I must admit my new yo had a couple that bought their first horse and said she was very honest with them that diy would not suit them. Over time they are doing more and more but have her full support. She is not greedy in any shape or form

Find the right yard first. Then get looking. I bought mine when he was 10.


----------



## LHIS (9 September 2015)

Barnacle said:



			Definitely do a share first OP. I organise a lot of shares and many of the people who apply consider themselves confident riders who have come to the point where they feel they need a bit more to continue progressing outside a riding school context. None of them correctly judge their ability. Many of them even have a lot of previous experience 'on paper'. You really don't know what you're getting into if you've only ridden school horses recently and I'm not sure sessions on schoolmasters will be a particularly good indicator either. Put yourself out there and try some shares. Not only will that give you a far more realistic idea of your current riding ability but you'll learn a lot more about what it takes to actually care for a horse and discover what sort of horse best suits you.
		
Click to expand...

Hit the nail on the head.  What Barnacle describes was exactly my attitude when I started shares.  I convinced myself I was ready for my own horse - how glad I was when I got a share instead and realised how much more there is to it.  Sharing/loaning is an excellent way to learn - I learnt so much and the experience has been invaluable.
I now have a loan which, all being well, I will be buying in the Spring.

Good luck, take your time, and be honest and realistic.


----------



## oldie48 (9 September 2015)

Getting the "right" first horse is a bit of a challenge but I'd say try to avoid anything that needs a good boot to get it going, something in front of the leg is IMHO always safer than a lazy oaf that just gets you into the habit of kicking and can get arsey as soon as you start to ask more of it. My daughter's PC very kindly let me sit in on their B test stable sessions (I paid a fee to the club) I found it really useful but would have done the BHS owners cert otherwise. Being on a yard with an experienced and helpful YO was also brilliant as I always had someone to ask. I also did the BHS riding and road safety training and exam after I nearly killed myself on a main road when I met motor bike rally and didn't handle it well. It gave me the confidence to be more assertive on the road. You are miles more experienced that I was when I took the step of buying my first horse but I was very lucky in that the first horse was brilliant and although forward going and keen to do her job was actually extremely forgiving. I wish you the very best luck, your life will never be the same again (in a very good way!)


----------



## Kat (9 September 2015)

I was similar to you, rode regularly until 16, then had an informal share for a few months  at 21 then did lessons for a few years and bought my horse in my 30s. 

Keep up with the lessons. You will have lots of phases where you think you have stopped progressing and then you will turn a corner. If not try a different instructor. Ride as many horses as you can. 

Try to do your BHS stage 1 as that will give you a decent foundation of knowledge. 

When you buy take an instructor with you, look outside the box, and take your time. Make sure you find a supportive yard, I was a part livery on a riding school for a while. 

Read this forum, read books and never stop learning! 

Good luck - owning your first horse is a wonderful experience!


----------



## Orainn (11 September 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I really appreciate it. Lots to think about!


----------



## heathermnowell@gmail (16 September 2015)

I came down a similar route and as I was to keep the horse at home on my own with out any one to rely on I found a course at the local agricultural college.  It was a part time short evening course.  It gave me a good grounding and I realised I had already a strong start through my existing experience. Also I got a local teacher to give me regular lessons along with a knowledgeable farrier.


----------

